

A New Article Series for Ruby/Rails Developers – Nuts and Bolts - tbuehl
https://exceptiontrap.com/blog/nuts-bolts

======
tbuehl
Hey Guys!

I wrote a few Ruby/Rails articles over the last couple of months and want to
extend this. That's why I created the Nuts & Bolts area where I'll publish a
new article every 2 weeks.

See the recent ones and join the list ([https://exceptiontrap.com/blog/nuts-
bolts](https://exceptiontrap.com/blog/nuts-bolts))

Why should you subscribe? Because I'd like to see the demand – and which
topics are interesting for you. Plus you'll know when I post a new part.

If you got a minute, please share this – thank you!

Cheers, Torsten

